# Minahal kita mula noon hanggang ngayon



## ElectricPink

Hi, if someone could help me out with this translation it would be most appreciated, salamat.

I've done what I can with a dictionary, its basic stuff, the only word i couldnt find was "adyan".


_Minahal kita mula noon ngayun...

_I loved you since that time until today...
_

...pero sana wag mo ko pag bawalan mahalin ka

_ ...but I hope you don't, if your love was forbidden_


Sapat na sakin adyan ka po salamat.

_It's enough for me now that you are there, thank you.



Thanks for reading.


----------



## sean de lier

If I am correct, you've got a typo and a non-formal term at that.

_adyan_ is probably _andyan_/_andiyan_ = 'there'. "There" is actually _diyan_, but the usage necessitates a prefix on _diyan_. The resulting word has many variants and usage depends on who is speaking. There is _and(i)yan_, _nand(i)yan_, _nar(i)yan_, and _na(i)yan_. _Nariyan_ is probably the most formal (what I use in papers); personally, in spoken language, I interchange them all.

So the sentence would read: "It is enough for me that you are there, thank you."

Great effort at translation , though the first line does not makes sense to me. There are two time words _noon_ (=the past; a point in the past) and _ngayon_ (=today; now). [Perhaps the sentence is missing one word: _hanggang_ (=until; up to) so that it reads _Minahal kita mula noon hanggang ngayon_... In this situation, the use of _hanggang_ does not mean I loved the person until now and I had stopped or is in the process of stopping loving the person; I would translate that sentence less literally to "I loved you since (that time)".]

I understand your translation for the second line, but I think the Tagalog sentence really reads: _...pero sana wag mo kong pagbawalang mahalin ka_. It makes more sense to me. That would be translated as "...but I hope you won't forbid me to love you".

So the entire thing is "I loved you since (that time), but I hope you won't forbid me to love you. It is enough for me that you are there, thank you."

I presume this is informal Tagalog, right?


----------



## ElectricPink

Wow, excellent reply, thank you so much.  Yeah, the original had hanggang in it, I just missed it out when typing. doh!

And your translation of the second sentence makes more sense than mine.

Maraming salamat!


----------



## Pinyot

_Minahal kita mula noon ngayun...
Minahal kita mula noon hanggang ngayon...

_Translation: I loved you then, and I love you until now...

This sounds like something from Filipino soap operas.
_

...pero sana wag mo ko pag bawalan mahalin ka
...pero sana, wag mo akong pagbawalang mahalin ka

_Translation: But please don't forbid/stop me from loving you

A cheesy line from by Filipino who is trying to woo a girl. This one is used for "the unrequited love" and it's used often to lay guilt on the girl. LOL!
_ 

Sapat na sakin adyan ka po salamat.
Sapat na sa aking nariyan ka, salamat.

_Translation: It's enough (for me) that you're there, thank you.

Another cheesy Filipino line. LOL!


----------



## ElectricPink

Hahahaha, this was a girl typing to me , I can translate a little, but the cheesyness is always lost.  She's so sweet hehehehe.  Cheers Pinyot!


----------



## biankita

ElectricPink said:


> Hahahaha, this was a girl typing to me , I can translate a little, but the cheesyness is always lost. She's so sweet hehehehe. Cheers Pinyot!


 
Seriously??? Someone fluent in Tagalog told you that??? 

No offense (I'm sure she's nice and sweet and everything), but if she's born and bred here in the Philippines, I can hardly imagine how she is able to say that with a straight face. 

And don't get me wrong, *it is sweet*. But saying it is like someone delivering a long monologue on a death scene after he's been shot of stabbed in the arms of someone he loves.


----------



## Pinyot

LOL! Maybe it's just me but the only people I know who say cheesy stuff like that are guys. If you haven't met the girl personally, you should be careful.  You might be dealing with a GUY!


----------



## Qcumber

Very interesting.
How would you say the same in a non-cheesy way?


----------



## Pinyot

There's really no non-cheesy way of saying romantic stuff in Tagalog. Filipinos profess their love in a very romantic way. It is meant to stir emotions and express love in the deepest, most heart-felt way possible.

_Mahal kita_ is a less cheesy way of saying _iniibig kita_(I love you). But as the sentence gets longer it is harder to make it less cheesy.

_ Minahal kita mula noon hanggang ngayon...

_*Less Cheesy:*_
Mahal kita hanggang ngayon
_I love you until now
_
...pero sana, wag mo akong pagbawalang mahalin ka

_*Less Cheesy:*
_...sana'y hayaan mo ako mahalin ka
_...please let me love you
*More Cheesy:*
_...pero sana, wag mong ipagkait sa akin ang karapatang mahalin ka_
...but please don't deny me the right to love you
_ Sapat na sa aking nariyan ka, salamat.
_
*Less Cheesy:*
_Sapat na'ng nariyan ka, salamat.
_It's enough that you're there, thank you.
*More Cheesy:*
_Sapat na sa akin ang mamasdan ka at makasama ka kahit paminsan-minsan, salamat.
_It's enough that I can see you and be with you every once in a while, thank you.

The less cheesy versions doesn't sound romantic at all. I guess being cheesy is part of the Filipino courting ritual. Besides, women enjoy an occasional serenade, right? You can think of these sentences as Filipino serenades without the music.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> _Mahal kita_ is a less cheesy way of saying _iniibig kita_(I love you). But as the sentence gets longer it is harder to make it less cheesy.


Thanks a lot, Pinyot.
I suppose I'll never be able to grasp these subtle differences. I thought *mahál *and *íbig* were synonyms. Perhaps I should pay more attention to the way they are used in lyrics.

In particular there is this young boy who sings:

*1) Káhit bátà pá akó, minámahál kitá.*
= Though still a child, I'm in love with you.

I suppose he wouldn't say (or be made to say by the author of the lyrics):
2) *Káhit bátà pá akó, inííbig kitá.*

Yet the meaning is the same, isn't it?


----------



## kios_01

Yeah. Meaning is the same.


----------



## Pinyot

I have to disagree with kios_01. _Iniibig _and _minamahal _are not the same.

_Kahit bata pa ako, minamahal kita._
It could simple mean that the child understands what love is, be it romantic or not.

_Kahit bata pa ako, iniibig na kita._
It means that the love the child feels is the romantic kind.

To better understand the difference between _iniibig _and _minamahal_, here are Tagalog words that can be substituted for love and want.

_Gusto _- want/like
_Nais _- want/desire
_Ibig _- love/desire
_Mahal _- love

The examples below will help in understanding the difference of each word depending on the usage.

_Gusto kong kumain._
I want to eat.
-There is no urgency to eat.

_Gusto ko ang ginawa niya sa mga palamuti._
I like what he did with the decorations.
-The person is satisfied with the decorations.

Nais kong baguhin ang mundo.
I want to change the world.
-Though "want" is used in the English translation, it is evident that The person desires to make changes in the world.

_Walang makapipigil sa iyo kung nais mong mabuhay sa ganyang paraan._
Nothing can stop you if you desire to live that way.
-The person has a deep wanting to live a certain way.

_Ang pag-ibig ko sayo ay walang hangganan._
My love for you knows/has no bounds/boundaries.
-There is a romantic feel to the sentence.

_Mahal kita, aking ina._
I love you, mom.
-It is inappropriate to say iniibig kita to your mom.

The the Tagalog word for love differs depending on the degree that the speaker wants to express.

Think of it this way. Rice in English is just rice but the Filipino use different words to describe the state it is in.

_Palay _- rice(stalk or paddy)
_Bigas _- rice(milled)
_Kanin _- rice(cooked)
_Tutong _- rice(burned/over cooked)
_Bahaw _- rice(cold/old but not spoiled)


----------



## Theodore Sampson

Hi,


may I ask if "labyu" is a cheesy way to say "I love you"?Please respond.


----------



## Theodore Sampson

Hi,

I am still curious.

Cheers,

- Theodore Sampson


----------



## tanzhang

well since it is not romantic in anyway then it's not. it simply states that particular person likes you

labyu is not serious.  I guess it all depends on the level of seriousness...maybe different views... i don't know...


----------

